# molar/windmill



## elroy

In colloquial Palestinian Arabic we use the same word for both: طاحونة.

The connection is logical. Both of them "grind" things.

I was wondering if any other languages did this.


----------



## Samaruc

Hi Elroy,

Valencian-Catalan:

Different words.

Molar: Queixal.
Windmill: Molí.​
Spanish:

Different words but sharing the same stem.

Molar: Muela.
Windmill: Molino.​


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:
Molar - שן טוחנת
Windmill - טחנת רוח

Note that both use the same _shoresh_ (stem) ט-ח-נ which means "to grind".


----------



## Mutichou

French:
Molar - molaire
Windmill - moulin


----------



## elroy

amikama said:
			
		

> Hebrew:
> Molar - שן טוחנת
> Windmill - טחנת רוח
> 
> Note that both use the same _shoresh_ (stem) ט-ח-נ which means "to grind".


 
Which, of course, corresponds to the Arabic stem ط - ح - ن! 

I guess the difference is that Hebrew adds a word in each case to explain what _kind _of "grinder" - שן and רוח. In Palestinian Arabic this is determined from context.


----------



## Outsider

Well, in Portuguese they are different words, too: _moleiro/moinho_. Actually, _moinho_ just means mill. It can be a water mill, as well. To be more specific, we can say _moinho de vento_ for windmill.


----------



## cherine

Elroy, isn't molar ضرس ? or am I getting it wrong ?


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> In Arabic we use the same word for both: طاحونة.
> 
> The connection is logical. Both of them "grind" things.
> 
> I was wondering if any other languages did this.


 

Hi elroy,

in German, "windmill" is *Windmühle*, and "molar" is *Backenzahn* or *Mahlzahn* (Backenzahn is preferred).


Don't wonder about English though: "mill" and "molar" are related! 

Both are derived from Indo-European base **mel-*  which means "to grind".

Of course, the German words _mahlen ("to grind"), Mühle ("mill"), Mehl ("flour")_ are derived from *mel-, too; maybe even _malmen_ ("to grind"), but I'm not sure for the last one.

Best wishes
-MrMagoo


----------



## Outsider

Does the German name Müller have anything to do with Mühle?


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> Elroy, isn't molar ضرس ? or am I getting it wrong ?


 
Not to my knowledge.  I thought that was just a fancy word for "tooth."


----------



## cherine

Which ? ta7oona or Dirs ?
The Arabic word for mollar is Dirs. It's me who thought that you were using a colloquial word ! 
Josh has opened a thread about this in the Arabic forum. Maybe we can take the discussion about the Arabic word there.
See you there then


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> Which ? ta7oona or Dirs ?
> The Arabic word for mollar is Dirs. It's me who thought that you were using a colloquial word !
> Josh has opened a thread about this in the Arabic forum. Maybe we can take the discussion about the Arabic word there.
> See you there then


 
Yes - to avoid redundancy, let's take it up there. 

To everyone else, I know that we use the same word for both in _colloquial Palestinian Arabic_, whether or not the same applies to standard Arabic. So my original question still works.  _(I have edited my previous posts to avoid ambiguity.) _


----------



## MrMagoo

Outsider said:
			
		

> Does the German name Müller have anything to do with Mühle?


 
Yes!
A "Müller" is the owner of a mill. ;-)


Although it should be "Mühler" today, of course, old spelling and also articulation often preserve in proper names.
That is why somewtimes you can hardly see a relation between a family name and todays "actual" word, which has been changed in the meantime.


----------



## berty bee

Hungarian:
molar = zápfog (An equivalent is: őrlő. The infinitive 'őrölni' means 'to mill'.)
windmill = szélmalom   (wind = szél , mill = malom)


----------



## Whodunit

In Latin, both "molar" and "mill" mean _*molaris*_. Nevertheless, to avoid confusion, you can call a "mill" _*molae*_.


----------



## Brazilian dude

In Portuguese: the tooth - molar, the mill - moinho.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Encolpius

Czech:   molar -- *stolička *[it looks like a stůl chair] // windmill -- *mlýn*


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch resembles German again: *windmolen *vs. *maaltand *(they have this 'malen', to grind,  in common)...


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:


Molar: *«Γομφίος»* [ɣomˈfi.os] (masc.) < Classical masc. noun *«γομφίος» gŏmpʰíŏs* --> _grinder-tooth, molar_ < Classical masc. noun *«γόμφος» gómpʰŏs* --> _peg, bolt, nail_ (PIE *ǵembʰ-/*ǵombʰ-o-, _to bite, cutting tooth_ cf Skt. जम्भ (jambha), _tooth_; Proto-Slavic *zǫbъ > Rus./Ukr. зуб, Cz./Svk. zub, Pol. ząb, OCS зѫбъ > Bul. зъб, BCS зуб/zub, Slo. zob; Alb. dhëmb). 


Windmill: *«Ανεμόμυλος»* [aneˈmomilos] (masc.) < Byz. masc. noun *«ἀνεμόμυλος» anemómylos* < compound; Classical masc. noun *«ἄνεμος» ắnĕmŏs* (> MoGr *«άνεμος»* [ˈanemos]) --> _wind_ (PIE *h₂enh₁-mo-, _wind_ cf Skt. अनिल (ánila), _wind_; Lat. animus, _soul, life force_; Arm. հողմն (hołm), _storm_) + Koine masc. noun *«μύλος» múlŏs* (> MoGr «μύλος» [ˈmilos]) --> _mill_ < Classical fem. *«μύλη» múlē* --> _millstone_ (PIE *melh₁-, _to grind, crush_ cf Hitt. malla-/mall-, _to crush_; Lat. molere > Sp. moler, Por. moer, Fr. moudre; Arm. մալել (malel), _to castrate_).


So, no connection at all between the two.


----------



## Gavril

apmoy70 said:


> Arm. փշրել (mzel), _to crush_).



This doesn't say _mzel_, it says _p'šrel_ ("to grind"). The Armenian word that belongs in this etymological group is մալել (_malel_).


----------



## Armas

In Finnish molar is poskihammas = cheek-tooth or takahammas = back-tooth. Windmill is tuulimylly.


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian there is no connection (only in the scientific term that is a direct lift from Latin).

Mollars:
*коренные зубы */korennye zuby/ - lit. root teeth (everyday term)
*моляры* /moliary/ - mollars (scientific term)

Mill:
*мельница* /melnitsa/


----------



## ger4

In Estonian: molar - _purihammas_ (~ "crunch" + tooth), windmill - _tuuleveski_ (wind + mill)


----------

